# wie--??. www.foxx21.de.vu



## foxx21 (21. Oktober 2001)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das so umrouten kann , ´---

wo bekommt man das , hmm wie soll ich das erklären, ich meine diese einfache url, das mit dem .vu zum schluss, na ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine------

//()


----------



## Psyclic (21. Oktober 2001)

http://www.de.vu !?!?!?


----------



## foxx21 (21. Oktober 2001)

hey thx


-hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können was!!!


----------

